# Two new pics posted



## Crazy (Dec 8, 2003)

Carrier and AAA gunner.

Check them out today!  



S!

Crazee


----------



## Crazy (Dec 8, 2003)

One more pic added, P-38. It's a wallpaper that I use, and although it;s a bit small (747x515), I like the way it looks on my 1024x768 desktop.  





S!

Crazee


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

cool..................


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 12, 2004)

Where's the Antelope gone  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2004)

home for a cup of tea..................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 12, 2004)

at your house.....


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 12, 2004)

The git has nicked all the cake again   

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2004)

i hate in when they do that..................

(BTW, better get back on topic now.................)


----------



## Crazy (Apr 12, 2004)

What topic? I posted this in December


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2004)

so we have your permission to spam here?...............


----------



## Crazy (Apr 12, 2004)

Spam away!


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 12, 2004)

Spam    

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 13, 2004)

so, did u hear the one abouyt the frenchman?


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 13, 2004)

No. What did he do and how many times a day  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 14, 2004)

that was the joke, most time i say that people just laugh so i say it, BTW, saw THE rugby world cup last night.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2004)

n jnyjm7k 5u6i y;p/wrh/;48d5hyu/d59yu6j95'''y #s y#s'e5y
5eysy
yy yy'u9is57e'-SX t'Xol,olpooooooooooop'P:kmmhh;f

eh? oh sorry lanc, must have fallen asleep there old boy


----------



## Andrew (Apr 15, 2004)

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam 
Woderfull Spam Wonderfull Spam
Bloody Vikings


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2004)

schnell


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2004)

what's so wonderfull about spam?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2004)

i never thought that far ahead


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2004)

"you wouldn't"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

sorry, "i never thought that far ahead" 8) i forgot the quotation marks cos thats helens phrase 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 19, 2004)

> Wonderfull


ok two things about that: one, its supposed to be wonderful not wonderfull and two, wunderbar (wonderful in Deutsch, which im learning) sounds funnier


> schnell


schnell means fast as in schnellboote (fast boat) or faster as in schnell Jude! (faster Jew) in other words, i dont get what you're trying to say with schnell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

lol, saying schnell was just spam 8) and i knew what it meant 8)


----------



## plan_D (Apr 20, 2004)

Isn't Jew, Juden in German?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

i wouldnt question germans if i were you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2004)

> Isn't Jew, Juden in German?



yup it is....................


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 16, 2021)

Strange thread but it's the oldest one I could find.


----------



## special ed (Jun 16, 2021)

Fossilized!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Strange thread but it's the oldest one I could find.


There's older ones - you'll have to dig down about 6-7 months older than this.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2021)

Treasure hunt. I'll sit here with my Marguerita and wait for you guys to find it. Have fun.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 16, 2021)

I lost interest. Attention Deficit Disorder; don't knock it 'til you try it.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 18, 2021)

Didn't "Ole Whatshisname?" try to dredge up every ancient thread ever posted


----------



## special ed (Jun 18, 2021)

Do you mean the "He 177 expert"?


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 18, 2021)

Oldest?




__





Spitfire photos


Hi My name is shaun and i would love some spitfire photos. The spitfire is my favourite aircraft and i wish i could fly one. Anyway if you have some photos i would love to see them. E-mail me at [email protected] Thanks Shaun Coates



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

